
How are you dealing with working remotely (5 min survey)? - hndl
https://forms.gle/ycgJqXyqc5mpfNDR6
======
hndl
Hi HN -- I'm gathering some info around the challenges we're facing with
transitioning to a remote work setting. I would really appreciate it if you
guys could take 2 minutes out to fill out the linked survey!

Thanks in advance!

